# Problem on start ShoutCast after upgrade



## Gerardo (Dec 1, 2009)

shoutcast to start pulling me this error

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: / usr/lib/libpthread.so.1: version LIBTHREAD_1_0 required by / usr / local / sbin / sc_serv not found

worked fine when I had the version 7.2 and since version 8 upgrade to wing I have the problem.
ports rebuild.


----------



## Gerardo (Dec 2, 2009)

none?


----------



## Voltar (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you using the FreeBSD or Linux binary?

If you're using the FreeBSD binary, do you have the compat4/5 ports installed? They only compile it on 4.11/5.3 last I checked. 

Personally I've never had luck with the native FreeBSD binary, I've always resorted to using the Linux binary and I've never had issues (don't really run a streaming station anymore though).


----------



## filipec (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello,

i got the same problem here, and fixed with the linux version of shoutcast and linux_base.tbz.

Hope it works for you too.


----------



## scaturan (Oct 1, 2010)

I encountered the same issue on FreeBSD 8.1 - installed /usr/ports/misc/compat4x/ and downloaded sc_serv (FreeBSD 4 build from http://www.shoutcast.com/broadcast-tools) and worked. I couldn't get /usr/ports/misc/compat5x/ to work with sc_serv (FreeBSD 5 build)


----------

